# Olympics 2012 and camping



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Just had a thought next year will be murder in August travelling around the UK and also the campsite will be full in the area's where there is a game http://www.london2012.com/index.php
http://www.londonolympics2012.com/venues
Not to spread around to much but the traffic on the M25 etc etc will be chaos surely


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

We thought about it but decided against it as the LEZ would affect.

Be careful. Almost all the area inside the M25 is in the LEZ. Fines are horrendous.

Will watch on TV.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

or there's here:
http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/newsandevents/gravesham-campsite/


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

There will be plenty of THSs in locations with easy access to transport links to the games.
We shall be on holiday for the duration, and not in the UK.
IMHO, it is ill conceived, cannot be afforded and will provide no long term benefit to the local residents.
Gerry


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> There will be plenty of THSs in locations with easy access to transport links to the games


I'd like to think you're right Gerry;trouble is it's a bit of a gamble to wait till the C&CC publishes these, considering the tickets are on sale now.

We all have our views but nevertheless it's an event I personally would like to experience....."once in a lifetime"....etc etc

Got a bone to pick with the C&CC re the link I provided earlier which says the campsites are "close to" Ebbsfleet Station. Hmm....over 8 miles! Not "close to" by my reckoning if you have a large-ish motorhome- naively I thought that may mean a reasonable walk :roll:

Any members living within a walk of the rail route to Stratford on the Homestay scheme? :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I cant edit but I can see I havent said it right I also mean that the traffic will be heavy and its August School holidays as well, so the roads will be so busy and the M25 will be impossible  
But if you are thinking of camping any where near London you will have to book early.

Yes the LEZ will be in full swing to. :wink: 
Maybe it will be better to stay at home and have the telly on or book Ferry :wink:


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

We've put in for tickets - tennis, gymnastics, athletics and track cycling, hope to get them all but will settle for anything. We've been planning for this since London got the Olympics, as a sport mad family (girls used to compete, one at elite level) we decided to make this a big family trip as I'll be 40 and eldest daughter 18 in 2012, its a once in a lifetime opportunity for us to share. We're keeping an eye on a possible location where we can travel in by train or bus as we've no plans to take the MH into London, just watching to see what the CC and C&CC have available or create specially - really hoping we get something in the ballot for tickets


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Agreed bb- I've made a list but not yet hit the button to buy. Trouble is we have to wait till december for CC to let you book- and we all know what happens then!

PM me is you find anywhere! :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

The Olympic Flame will arrive in Britain on May 18, 2012. Two months later, an army of spectators will descend on Britain. 
I have googled to see if they are laying on extra parking but i cant find anything


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Telbell said:


> Agreed bb- I've made a list but not yet hit the button to buy. Trouble is we have to wait till december for CC to let you book- and we all know what happens then!
> 
> PM me is you find anywhere! :wink:


Because we're coming a longish way anyway, I'm keeping a really open mind about where to stay, even if its a bit far out but has good travel links. I'm not bothered it its a CC or C & CC site, a field or an independent site, as long as we can get in and out easily.

If anyone has any suggestions that would be great, Tellbell we might end up parked next door 

We decided we'd all choose an event we'd like each and then hope for the best, we've gone for a variety of times and price brackets in the hope we get something for each of us. We'll know by June, keep a check on your visa statement (as one of the sponsors it is the only way you can pay) and if the money comes off then you're in. Same happens for Ryder cup golf tickets, we've been really lucky so far in the ballot when we've gone in the past, and the credit card bill tells you quickest if you've been lucky. Good luck


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi ya

My local DA in the Essex area are hoping to be arranging a THS meet for this time. I think if sucessful it will be about less than 1 mile to mainline station to get a train into Stratford.

Watch this space.

Pat


----------



## TNibls (Oct 20, 2011)

busterbears said:


> If anyone has any suggestions that would be great, Tellbell we might end up parked next door


I'm quite new to this, but I've been recommended a site in Fairlop close to the stadium, which should be within easy reach both by car and public transport so I'm going to give it a go. Have a look at CampLondon2012 for details.

I was also considering staying at the C&CC site at Epping Forest, buy they seem bit too expensive.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

hi Tnibls

you wouldn't by any chance have something to do with the site? 

and the web site says tents, no mention of motorhomes?


:?:


----------



## TNibls (Oct 20, 2011)

bognormike said:


> the web site says tents, no mention of motorhomes?


Hi bognormike

I'm going to phone them at the weekend when I have a minute to find out more. A mate of mine, who prides himself that he never stays in a hotel but always in a caravan, visits Fairlop on business quite regularly and he came across this site, I think, in a local paper. Because he knew that I had managed to get some tickets for the Olympics (and he didn't) he recommended it and I automatically assumed that they would allow motorhomes. But I may be wrong, so once I've spoken with them, I'll let you know.

Just in case they don't, would you be able to recommend a site close to the Olympics stadium - the Epping Forest one seems bit far away.


----------

